

CNBC now has a Bitcoin ticker - cuttooth
http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/MTGOXUSD

======
wcfields
Hahaha. I love the idea of Wall Street jocks vs. Internet Nerds in FOREX.

I can just imagine some lower Manhattan hedge fund guy shorting Bitcoins just
because he's got 100k in fun money.

~~~
wcfields
Edit: Holy shit, the exchange rate dropped to ~74 from, what, like 250
yesterday/day before?

~~~
malandrew
What people neglect to mention is that it rose just as fast.

~~~
jhales
not quite as fast, but it's still up 300%for the year lol.

~~~
derrida
It's up a lot more than 300% for the year.

~~~
jhales
True, I was approximating from when I bought in. More like 500%, when I posted
above or 700% now.

------
dj2stein9
<http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com> is the best real-time bitcoin chart that I
have found so far.

------
inthewoods
Sure sign of a top in Bitcoin. I remember the same thing about real estate -
CNBC was doing a national tour about real estate and how there was nothing
wrong. Then boom.

~~~
paulhodge
It's still too scary/hard to purchase BTCs (wire transfers to foreign banks,
sending in a picture of your driver's license, that kind of thing). Once you
can buy BTC from a reputable US site using easier payment methods, then we'll
get to see an even bigger bubble.

------
cwp
That makes sense. I bet CNBC loves bitcoin.

Breaking News! Bitcoin loses 75% of its value! Bitcoin Rallies! Bitcoin hits
all-time high! Bitcoin down on fears of IRS scrutiny.

"As we head into the noon hour, we have a panel of experts in studio to
discuss what this afternoon holds for bitcoin"

------
sehugg
That's horribly ugly, riddled with ads (some broken) and it's at least four
hours out of date. It's a metaphor for ... something.

------
smoorman1024
That's pretty cool. Too bad they'll probably have timeouts when they can't
connect to Mt Gox like everyone else.

~~~
coin
That's just poor software by websites that hang when polling MtGox. Much
better would be asynchronously grab MtGox's quote and cache the lastest value.

------
Philadelphia
Well, if that's not a clear sign that the bubble's about to burst, I don't
know what is.

~~~
wilfra
About to? It's down over $150 in two days...

~~~
smsm42
Well, these things only can be seen post factum. Right now it could go back to
$300 (though I personally have hard time believing that) or to $30.

~~~
maxerickson
I'm only casually watching the Mt Gox ticker, but there is an awful lot of
buying whenever it gets to ~$70-$75.

~~~
lambda
Yeah, but yesterday the same was true when it got to $100 or so. After a
crash, there are always enough hopeful people to support a price for a little
while, before it starts sliding down slowly again, until it reaches its next
plateau.

I would expect this to get back down under $50 again (and I think even down to
$30-$40) before it makes any kind of real recovery.

But of course, I'm guessing as much as anyone. I just wish I hadn't been busy
at a trade show this week, or I would have sold when they were in the
$150-$200 range.

~~~
laichzeit0
Right now there are no trading fees on Mt.Gox until tomorrow. This probably
gave (a) the guys with automated trading bots a field day to tweak their
algorithms and (b) Mt.Gox a chance to take advantage of this to see if they
can handle the increased load in trading.

My guess is that there's going to be a last minute scramble to buy before the
trading fees get reintroduced probably pushing the price up a bit. When
trading fees go in there might be slightly less liquidity, compared to
yesterday and today.

Entirely speculative on my part, but plausible anyway.

------
ttrreeww
CNBC likes to rub it in I see

~~~
mhurron
It's really easy to implement an image of a down arrow so it takes no work to
look like they're 'keeping their finger on the pulse' as it were.

------
CallingIit
Yay another Bitcoin thread! If we post another dozen, it might give the
illusion that this isn't a unworkable currency and the chumps will start
wasting electricity!

------
ihsw
It doesn't have a Bitcoin ticker -- it has ticker for USD<->BTC. The values of
currencies on their own are purely subjective.

~~~
nostromo
That's awfully pedantic. By this definition there are no tickers on CNBC at
all!

~~~
d23
> That's awfully pedantic.

Welcome to HN.

------
known
Bitcoin will not succeed until it's pegged to OPEC oil.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixon_Shock>

